# Beautiful green eyes



## tostadora

Hi!

I've been dating a polish girl and I'm starting to learn the language. I want to surprise her and need to translate that sentence: "Beautiful green eyes". 

This is my attempt: całkiem zielone oczy

Thanks!


----------



## Ben Jamin

tostadora said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been dating a polish girl and I'm starting to learn the language. I want to surprise her and need to translate that sentence: "Beautiful green eyes".
> 
> This is my attempt: całkiem zielone oczy
> 
> Thanks!


Yor attempt means "quite/completely green eyes".
It should be "piękne zielone oczy".
But this one would be even better: "masz piękne zielone oczy" (you have beautiful green eyes) /mahsh pyengkneh zyelawneh awchi/.
If you want to hear the pronunciation, use IVONA text to speech software (you can use the Demo).


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> But this one would be even better: "masz piękne zielone oczy" (you have beautiful green eyes) /mahsh pyengkneh zyelawneh awchi/.
> If you want to hear the pronunciation, use IVONA text to speech software (you can use the Demo).



Even better, you can use it online: http://www.ivona.com/pl/. Like any other synthesizer, it sounds totally emotionless, but the pronunciation is correct. I'm not sure about English or Spanish voices, but it's definitely the best Polish speech text-to-speech tool available. Recently bought by Amazon, btw.


----------



## tostadora

Thank you both for your replies! As I want to use the phrase to pick her up at the airport, I intended to use it as a given name, so I prefer the phrase without mieć.


----------



## dreamlike

tostadora said:


> Thank you both for your replies! As I want to use the phrase to pick her up at the airport, I intended to use it as a given name, so I prefer the phrase without mieć.


It doesn't work well as a "given name", if you ask me. It sounds a bit childish to me.


----------



## jasio

dreamlike said:


> It doesn't work well as a "given name", if you ask me. It sounds a bit childish to me.



Perhaps not that much childish, but "piękne zielone oczy" simply doesn't sound like a nickname in Polish. "Zielonooka" ('green-eyed'), "pięknooka" ('beautiful-eyed') are much more natural for this purpose.


----------



## dreamlike

jasio said:


> Perhaps not that much childish, but "piękne zielone oczy" simply doesn't sound like a nickname in Polish. "Zielonooka" ('green-eyed'), "pięknooka" ('beautiful-eyed') are much more natural for this purpose.


You're right, to an extent. I wouldn't quite call the last two "natural" - these words sound very poetic to me. I would use them only for effect.


----------



## tostadora

Interesting. My starting point was "beautiful green eyes" in english, that doesn't sound childish to me. Does it?

If it really does childish in polish, I think I'll shoot for "pięknooka" And effect is what I want, actually.


----------



## jasio

tostadora said:


> Interesting. My starting point was "beautiful green eyes" in english, that doesn't sound childish to me. Does it?
> 
> If it really does childish in polish, I think I'll shoot for "pięknooka" And effect is what I want, actually.



For me it actually does not, but perhaps a young woman could be a better source of information in this case. 

It's just that in Polish it's more natural to call a person "pięknooka" (which apparently refers to a woman) rather then "piękne oczy" (which refers to the eyes themselves, NOT to their owner). If you've seen a classic movie 'Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo', Lee van Cleef impersonated a guy nicknamed 'Angel eyes'. In Polish the nickname was 'anielskooki', NOT 'anielskie oczy' - for the same reason.


----------



## wolfbm1

'Piękne zielone oczy' sounds like something is missing. It has to be preceded by something like 'Kocham Twoje ...'.


----------



## dreamlike

tostadora said:


> Interesting. My starting point was "beautiful green eyes" in english, that doesn't sound childish to me.


I don't know about it being childish or otherwise, but "beautiful green eyes" certainly doesn't lend itself to being used as a given name or a nickname in English, either. I mean, I wouldn't address my girlfriend that way. This might be just me, though.


----------



## tostadora

Hi!

Finally I used "pięknooka" and worked perfectly. Thank you all!


----------

